# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  El ABC de los abonos y fertilizantes químicos se conoce como NPK

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

Un fertilizante es una sustancia que suministra nutrientes al suelo en diferentes formas para que las plantas lo aprovechen en su crecimiento, desarrollo, reproducción u otros procesos, los fertilizantes pueden extraerse de minerales inorgánicos, o estar presentes en los abonos orgánicos. El  abono orgánico es un material de origen animal o vegetal que mejora las características físicas, químicas y biológicas del suelo y aporta nutrientes aprovechables para las plantas (Soto y Meléndez, 2004; SAGARPA, 2015). 
Anteriormente los abonos orgánicos eran el único tipo de fertilizante usado en la agricultura, a principios del siglo XX se comenzó a usar fertilizantes químicos y como resultado, en medio siglo se incrementó la producción agrícola en una escala sin precedentes en lo que se conoció como Revolución verde, esto se correlaciona con la explosión demográfica más grande hasta ahora (Pérez Vázquez y Landero Sánchez, 2009). A pesar de favorecer el incremento en el rendimiento de las cosechas, el uso de fertilizantes químicos también propicia un rápido agotamiento de la materia orgánica y un desbalance de nutrientes de los suelos, lo cual conduce a la pérdida de productividad y al deterioro del ambiente y los recursos naturales (Cubero y Vieira, 1999; SAGARPA, 2015 :Wink: . Actualmente se busca un equilibrio entre el uso de abonos orgánicos y fertilizantes químicos, ya que tanto pequeños como grandes productores se han dado cuenta de los beneficios que esto tiene (Soto y Meléndez, 2004). 
Los nutrientes que aportan los fertilizantes y abonos se dividen en primarios, secundarios y micronutrientes, los nutrientes primarios son: nitrógeno (N), fósforo (P) y potasio (K), debido a que son los más importantes para las plantas, casi todos los fertilizantes contienen estos tres elementos en cierta proporción, conocida como NPK. Como ejemplo supongamos que un fertilizante tiene una proporción NPK de 15-1-10, esto significa que contiene 15% de nitrógeno, 1% de fósforo y 10% de potasio, estos nutrientes se liberan hacia el suelo a diferentes tasas y proporciones según el tipo de compuesto usado y el tipo de suelo en el que se apliquen. Esto afecta algunas características químicas esenciales, como el porcentaje de nitrógeno total, el pH y la concentración de sales. Es necesario usar estos fertilizantes en combinaciones adecuadas para que cada cultivo ofrezca una producción óptima y a la vez se evite el deterioro del suelo y del ambiente (Cubero y Vieira, 1999; SAGARPA, 2015). 
Para saber qué tipo de fertilizante se aplicará a los suelos de cultivo es necesario conocer los requerimientos de la planta y qué proporción de NPK necesita el suelo. Hanna Instruments cuenta el fotómetro de análisis de nutrientes HI83215 que mide estos tres parámetros, para realizar un análisis del suelo con este equipo es necesario obtener una muestra de solución con un lisímetro. Con 12 métodos para medir fósforo, potasio, nitratos y amoniaco en intervalos bajo, medio y alto, así como la opción de conversión a nitrógeno, este fotómetro le ayudará a conocer las necesidades básicas del suelo para su cultivo. Este tipo de análisis también son útiles para saber si alguno de los parámetros medidos afecta el desarrollo de un cultivo, o bien, qué tipo de cultivo es más apropiado para el suelo, es recomendable hacer estas pruebas durante cada ciclo para comparar los resultados y tener información útil para ciclos posteriores.   *Por: M. en C. Rafael Hernández Guzmán | HANNA Instruments*Temas similares: Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Artículo: Existe potencial para uso de fertilizantes orgánicos y químicos, afirma CultiVida Experiencias coadyuvantes quimicos y fisicos !!! Abonos Orgánicos Conoce lo que es una certificación

----------

